
Reinventing Societal Infrastructure with Technology - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@vkhosla/reinventing-societal-infrastructure-with-technology-f71e0d4f2355
======
arikr
Alt title: Vinod Khosla's current view of​ ​what he wants to work on the next
20 years

